# Asian malls?



## tecnikal (Feb 2, 2009)

To all GTA based cubers,

Ive recently been thinking, wouldnt large asian malls such as Pacific Mall carry DIY cubes? Or just any cubes? 
I read an article on shopping malls, Asian based, to be built around Scarborough or what ever. The goal for these Malls are to bring the Asian shopping culture to Canada Toronto. I noticed a lot of you cubers from the GTA are pretty near Pmall or just the area.

Has anyone ever checked any large or small Asian shopping center? Prominent of not? My goal for 09 is to check every single one that i know of to see if they sell cubes anywhere. There's bound to be one store that sells cubes , DIYs of any sort, in Toronto.

if anything, lets make a thread for posting up stores that do sell cubes.
So far ive only got one (clown cubes)


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 2, 2009)

why go through all that trouble? whats wrong with having the cubes shipped?
i doubt any of these places have diy cubes. can you even buy diy cubes in china/japan/japan/ or whatever, in stores?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 2, 2009)

Aw, a friend of mine was just there earlier this month; should've asked, but alas, only asked about gunpla. >.>


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 2, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> can you even buy diy cubes in china/japan/japan/ or whatever, in stores?


Yes you can. The Japanese Speedcubing Kit can be found in Toys R Us, Dianshengs and Type Ds can be found either in stores (Mr. Brix cube and Brains cube) or sold by sidewalk sellers (At least in the Philippines, we call them "bangketa"). Eastsheens are also sold in some places. Knockoffs and the like are all over the place. 
I can't wait to go back...


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Feb 2, 2009)

Normally, DIY cubes are not listed as DIY cubes. They are labeled as 'magic cubes' or something. Its like they are not aware their cubes are used by the world's best speedcubers


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw eastsheen cubes in a shop in London, but never a 3x3 "speedcube"


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, the closest i have seen was 'diy' cube which came assembled and really sucked.


----------



## tecnikal (Feb 2, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > can you even buy diy cubes in china/japan/japan/ or whatever, in stores?
> ...



thats only in the pines though... wish that was like it here. 



Well anyway, incase i do stumble upon a nice DIY cube instores, ill post it up. 

Oh btw, at eatons center in toronto they sell "intellectual cubes" 4x4x4s 5x5x5s, etc. I read somewhere that "intellectual cubes" are also eastsheens? Correct me if im wrong.

Eastsheen patent, scroll down to the bottom where it says "Assignee: East Sheen Industrial Co., Ltd. (Hsien, TW) "








I have that one except its a 4x4x4. Same packaging. And its actually reallllyyyy good


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 2, 2009)

the packaging does look like ES


----------



## TomZ (Feb 2, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> the packaging does look like ES



That is because it IS an eastsheen. Look in the bottom left corner.


----------



## tecnikal (Feb 2, 2009)

TomZ said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > the packaging does look like ES
> ...





True but my 4x4x4 package does not show that eastsheen thing but it is hte same type of packaging.


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 3, 2009)

To answer the question about Pacific Mall: No, I have not seen any cubes sold at that place.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 3, 2009)

America doesn't have intellectual cubes for sale because most American's are too stupid for it haha...

I still wish they had like, a cube store (non-online) or sometin


----------



## tecnikal (Feb 3, 2009)

Harris Chan said:


> To answer the question about Pacific Mall: No, I have not seen any cubes sold at that place.




Alright thanks. lol close thread. Kinda useless now. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 3, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> why go through all that trouble? whats wrong with having the cubes shipped?
> i doubt any of these places have diy cubes. can you even buy diy cubes in china/japan/japan/ or whatever, in stores?





Harris Chan said:


> To answer the question about Pacific Mall: No, I have not seen any cubes sold at that place.



I have also been to First Markham Place (pretty asian there too); none there in the past three weeks (Yes, I wanted a DIY-kit too, this was the first place I checked).

Guess GTA-ers have to settle with clowns, storeboughts + long-ass waits for shipping.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 3, 2009)

ummmm, i got my clown cube from a japanese anime acessories shop(i dunno how to call it...it's where you could buy posters and figures of japanese anime)


----------

